#ubuntu-eg 2011-10-12
<thelinuxer> ashams: r u coming today ?
<ashams> thelinuxer: Oh no, I  won't be able to come, sorry
<thelinuxer> ashams: np i sent u an email please read it
<ashams> I did, it's what I'm talking about
<thelinuxer> do u know if there is a way to send an automatic email once every month or so ?
<ashams> but the etiquette is not very clear
<thelinuxer> that email will contain the guide lines in both arabic and english
<thelinuxer> which part ?
<ashams> no, but will search
<ashams> one sec
<thelinuxer> i am checking it now bardo
<ashams> Mailing list etiquette and Summary sections
<ashams> they are not giving enough guidelins
<thelinuxer> this just the title the rest of the article explains the etiquette
<ashams> yeah :)
<thelinuxer> this is enough details
<thelinuxer> people won't read an article this long aslan :D
<ashams> it will need to be rewritten
<thelinuxer> we need it to be concise as much as we can
<thelinuxer> sure np
<ashams> mailman sends a msg once every month , reminds of pass and user id
<ashams> can this be modified?
<thelinuxer> i never received this before from our mailing list ...
<ashams> yeah
<ashams> it's somehow disabled
<thelinuxer> hmm
<thelinuxer> ashams: i am checking but can't seem to find that option anywhere
<ashams> I think I found something
<thelinuxer> gimme
<ashams> the ubuntu-l10n-ar sent me this once
<ashams> here
<ashams> In addition to the URL interfaces, you can also use email to make such
<ashams> changes.  For more info, send a message to the '-request' address of
<ashams> the list (for example, mailman-request@lists.ubuntu.com) containing
<ashams> just the word 'help' in the message body, and an email message will be
<ashams> sent to you with instructions.
<ashams> all ubuntu list has one server
<ashams> we might need some help
<thelinuxer> i guess that's the best way to stop the bad manners on the mailing list without moderating it
<thelinuxer> and yeah i think we need help
<thelinuxer> also we can change the welcome email ...
<thelinuxer> add our mailing list guidelines to it
<ashams> Gr8 idea
<thelinuxer> ok i guess we will have some free time when i come to Mansoura isA and we can do it together
<ashams> yes
<ashams> much easier :)
<thelinuxer> eshta
<ashams> thelinuxer: I think editing the welcome msg will be the best
<ashams> it doesn't make sense to reminder ppl of guidelines every month
<ashams> they will feel uncomfortable with it :)
<thelinuxer> ashams: hmmm
<thelinuxer> in the welcome msg it will be cool for now
<thelinuxer> let revise the reminder thing later
<thelinuxer> but we have to remind people
<ashams> when you will come to mansourah?
<thelinuxer> mesh 3aref ezzay ba2a
<thelinuxer> saturday
<thelinuxer> 10 am i guess
<ashams> you need to be near to Mo2assas/Shoubra ~ 9:20 to be on time
<ashams> Mo2assasa*
<ashams> I meant 7:30
<ashams> :D
<ashams> railroad will be fine morning, good luck, we'll be waiting :)
<thelinuxer> ashams: eshta ya me3alem
<thelinuxer> 7atesel a3raf arkab eih belzabt ba3den isA
<ashams> ok ya man, good speed :D
<thelinuxer> :)
<ashams> EgyParadox: hi man, howdy!
<ashams> Any body has Lenovo machine here?
<EgyParadox> aosama,
<EgyParadox> :S
<EgyParadox> I mentioned the wrong person
<ashams> i'm here
<EgyParadox> ashams,
<EgyParadox> :D
<ashams> EgyParadox: you have a lenovo, right?
<EgyParadox> yup
<ashams> so, I want to buy a lap, but I can't make a choice
<ashams> I just have one question
<ashams> If I bought an i5 dell will it perform like an i5 on dell
<ashams> I mean the overall performance with the same specs
<ashams> on the two machine
<ashams> machines*
<ashams> EgyParadox: same specs on dell Vs. same specs on Lenovo, which one of them perform better?
<EgyParadox> tab boss pm a7san
<ashams> ok
#ubuntu-eg 2011-10-13
<DelphiWorld> Hello
<DelphiWorld> anyone arround ?
<DelphiWorld> salam :P
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<EgyParadox> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<EgyParadox> oneiric final release
<DelphiWorld> hi EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> hi
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: where are you in egypt exactly ?
<EgyParadox> cairo
<EgyParadox> pm
 * DelphiWorld slaps EgyParadox around a bit with a large trout
<OsamaMongy> hello
<elacheche_anis> hey OsamaMongy
<OsamaMongy> how is life and how are the rest of the team ?
<elacheche_anis> LooooL live is good, but about the team I have no idea XD I'm from the Tunisian Team :)
<elacheche_anis> life**
<OsamaMongy> ooh welcome to egypt :)
<OsamaMongy> actually it's been along time i didn't see them so I wanted to know the news :D
<elacheche_anis> thx OsamaMongy.. I'm not new here XD I'l here since last summer XD
<OsamaMongy> I know I remember a meeting a tunisian guy in our team some time ago :D
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> back OsamaMongy
<elacheche_anis> XD
<OsamaMongy> welcome again :)
<elacheche_anis> :)
<OsamaMongy> so how is tunisia ?
<elacheche_anis> The weather steel hot.. Ad the same thing for the political view :/
<OsamaMongy> same here :)
<OsamaMongy> isa we will recover this
<elacheche_anis> الله يقدر الخير
<OsamaMongy> in sha2 allah (sorry my key board has no arabic letter :S )
<amr_> hello every body
<amr_> i want to subscribe and contribute with you
<elacheche_anis> hey amr_, so am T OsamaMongy but I can use them ;)
<elacheche_anis> cooool amr_, OsamaMongy can guide you to the right way ;)
<amr_> thanks
<OsamaMongy> amr .. welcome
<OsamaMongy> how can i help ?
<amr_> i'm just to be with ubuntu-eg team
<amr_> i'm a php developer , have some skills and i love ubuntu , i
<OsamaMongy> loveing ubuntu and the open source is enough :) amr
<mhr2> ok guys
<mhr2> what do u lie more
<mhr2> gnome-shell or unity
<helghareeb> ashams: here?
<ashams> helghareeb: yes ya basha
<ashams> Howdy?
<helghareeb> ashams: 3amel a? wa7eshne WALLAH
<ashams> Allah yekhalleek ya rayyes :)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-10-14
<Tiago> someone Inglish
<Tiago> our Portuguese
<seif> hi ashams
<seif> how r u
<ashams> seif: Hi man
<ashams> fine, and u?
#ubuntu-eg 2011-10-15
<DelphiWorld> Salam
#ubuntu-eg 2011-10-16
<hassan_eldhrawy> hii
<hassan_eldhrawy> 7ad sa7y? :D
<EgyParadox> aywa
<EgyParadox> hassan_eldhrawy,
<EgyParadox> zorzor,
<EgyParadox> welcome
<zorzor> thnx
<hassan_eldhrawy> ezaykoo
<eslam> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-eg 2012-10-08
<ashams> hi
#ubuntu-eg 2012-10-11
<Abo`aeuob> بعos_:
<os_> Abo`aeuob: يي
#ubuntu-eg 2012-10-12
<SaD_lOrD> helo
<SaD_lOrD> hellp me?
#ubuntu-eg 2013-10-08
<NOUR> what is the best MS office alternative in an open source OS ?
<thelinuxer> NOUR: Currently the most popular is LibreOffice
<thelinuxer> already bundled with Ubuntu
<NOUR> is it better than open office?
<NOUR> and why?
<thelinuxer> NOUR: it's almost the same
<thelinuxer> NOUR: it's just a fork
<NOUR> aha, how about video editing tool?
<NOUR> simple one to cut videos ..etc
<NOUR> I am trying to make my company shift from windows to ubuntu so I need relaible tools to use at work
<thelinuxer> NOUR: there are a number of programs, I think OpenShot is the one bundled with Ubuntu
<thelinuxer> NOUR: there is also kdenlive
<thelinuxer> NOUR: unfortunately there are no tools that can be compared with proprietary software like sony vegas
<NOUR> aha, what are the best sources for tutorial for ubuntu? for beginners?
<thelinuxer> NOUR: http://ubuntu-manual.org/ and the more simple one (in Arabic) http://simplyubuntu.com/
<NOUR> perfect, do u know any companies that provides training on ubuntu for employees (basic one we are marketing company)
<thelinuxer> NOUR: unfortunately I don't
#ubuntu-eg 2014-10-08
<Habbaz> hi
#ubuntu-eg 2019-10-13
<groudon_> bonsoir, il y a quelq'un qui parle français ici?
